# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Срочно продам canon 1200d (тушка) - 4000 грн.

## Alik_Magenta

В комплекте кофр и 3 аккумулятора. 
В хорошем состоянии, причина продажи нужны деньги.

----------

